# Hotlink Pics



## q3131a (Sep 25, 2006)

Can I hotlink pics that don't end in JPG. Here is an example:

[img(left)]http://photos.ar15.com/ImageGallery/Attachments/DownloadAttach.asp?iImageUnq=49632[/img]


----------



## q3131a (Oct 3, 2006)

Test:









Can anyone see either one of the pics?


----------



## illini (Oct 3, 2006)

I see only one.     The corner of a deck.


----------



## q3131a (Oct 3, 2006)

Thanks.


----------

